# Getting in and out of your car confessions.



## Tracii (Aug 23, 2017)

I love the feeling of having to stuff myself in my car.
Getting out in front of people is a rush too because I literally have to squeeze my fat ass out between the steering wheel and the seat back.
One thing I like is when I get in my SUV and try to get situated in the seat it rocks my entire SUV side to side.
If people are looking its kind of exciting knowing they are going OMG that fat lady actually got in that SUV.


----------



## lpgastruck (Aug 24, 2017)

I have a old ford ranger farm truck I'm Aron's 380 and my wife is in the 350 range it's awesome when we take a ride we literally are shoulder to shoulder and my belly is against the wheel you should see the looks when we go through the sonic drive thru


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Aug 24, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I love the feeling of having to stuff myself in my car.
> Getting out in front of people is a rush too because I literally have to squeeze my fat ass out between the steering wheel and the seat back.
> One thing I like is when I get in my SUV and try to get situated in the seat it rocks side to side.
> If people are looking its kind of exciting knowing they are going OMG that fat lady actually got in that SUV.


 It's an even bigger scene when you're in a tight parking space


----------



## landshark (Aug 24, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> It's an even bigger scene when you're in a tight parking space



My wife sometimes makes me let her out before I pull into a spot or back the car out before she gets in. It's so funny because it's so normal to us but these are things guys with skinny wives don't even have to think about!


----------



## Tracii (Aug 24, 2017)

Amy Jo it is so funny you mentioned that because if its a tight space I will look for a different parking spot.
I have had people park so close to my door that I have had to ask a friend or my Mom to back the car out of the parking place to where I can get in.
Kind of a pain and slightly embarrassing.


----------



## Tad (Aug 24, 2017)

My wife isn't as big as some of you ladies, but she is all hip so needs a certain amount of space when getting out. If the spot is tight I'll usually let her out before parking, commenting "Ugh, let's not risk dinging that SUV with our door, people can get so pissy." or something like that to not emphasize the space she needs. Also so I can leave a little less space on the passenger side so that I can have a bit more space when I'm getting out!

It comes up more often here in the winter, what with snow banks and parallel parking. So I'll often let her off early saying "Let's not make you climb through the snowbank." (she has never taken to driving, so it is always me letting her out, not seeing it from the other side ....)


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 24, 2017)

I have a little commuter car and I am always amused at how much the driver side wheel area (I am sure there is a more technical term) goes down when I get in. I am not so amused when a lot of people are around though


----------



## Tracii (Aug 25, 2017)

I sat in a smart car once and it was actually roomy.


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 25, 2017)

It's not unusual for my girlfriend to ask to get out of the vehicle before I pull into the stall. She knows I like it when she draws attention to her size. I normally get a smirk from her when she asks.

I use to consider myself a car guy. But conversations with fat women and reading here, I have realized SUVs are the way to go. Plus it cramped when driving my dogs to the dog park in small cars. My dreams of one day having a Mini Cooper are dead.


----------



## landshark (Aug 25, 2017)

fuelingfire said:


> It's not unusual for my girlfriend to ask to get out of the vehicle before I pull into the stall. She knows I like it when she draws attention to her size. I normally get a smirk from her when she asks.
> 
> I use to consider myself a car guy. But conversations with fat women and reading here, I have realized SUVs are the way to go. Plus it cramped when driving my dogs to the dog park in small cars. My dreams of one day having a Mini Cooper are dead.



Right you are: SUVs are the way to go! I had a Mustang and my wife hated it. She needed to be close enough to reach the pedals but then her glorious belly got in the way of the steering wheel! She liked the way the car drove, insisted the 5 speed would be a hoot to drive if she were smaller, and she definitely understood why I liked it. But it wasn't easy for her and with 3 kids it limited us. I bought it new in 2005 and sold it on my birthday earlier this year! Now we have 2 Toyota Sequioas. We bought my wife's new in 2010 and I found a 2002 for me earlier this year when we decided to replace the Mustang. I didn't want to pay a lot for a car and the one I found only had 81,000 miles on it for only $8900. It's nice having two viable family cars and my wife likes the "new" car too. And of course, being able to comfortably fit inside is nice.


----------



## Tracii (Aug 25, 2017)

I love my SUV because its so handy and being 4 wheel drive I can go anywhere in it no matter the weather.
I had an 09 Mustang I bought new and I loved it but it was possessed or made on a Friday at quitting time because it was always something messed up on it.


----------



## landshark (Aug 25, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I love my SUV because its so handy and being 4 wheel drive I can go anywhere in it no matter the weather.
> I had an 09 Mustang I bought new and I loved it but it was possessed or made on a Friday at quitting time because it was always something messed up on it.



Fond childhood memory! When I was a kid, maybe 14 or so, this old timer who was friends w my parents used to talk about the "Friday cars" and I had no idea what he meant other than he was talking about lemons. I had no idea why lemons were "Friday cars" so one day I asked why he called them that. I just remember him explaining it as only a wise old WWII vet could. It wouldn't have passed today's PC standards, but not a lot this guy said would.


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 25, 2017)

I have had a Jeep for the last three years. A fat friendly vehicle is a must, proper planning. I am amused to see it sway when my girlfriend gets in.


----------



## Tad (Nov 29, 2017)

Discovered a new joy recently. Happened to be leaned against the car while my wife was getting out. Could feel the car shifting some as she shifted herself around, then rise when she got out. I've seen the impact, but somehow feeling how much she moved the entire car was a whole 'nother level of fun


----------



## plushkitty (Nov 29, 2017)

I have to sit a little bit off center in most cars, otherwise the seatbelt buckle digs uncomfortably into my hip fat. Alas, nobody I drive with regularly owns a nice roomy SUV. Everyone has sedans and compact cars. (I can't drive myself due to epilepsy.)


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 29, 2017)

Ok, bouncing, swaying SUVs sort of sounds erotic to me. lol

Tight spaces, belt buckles digging into fat hips, next you'll be mentioning something about grinding gears and I'll just lose all composure. :blush:


----------



## Tracii (Nov 30, 2017)

I hear you plushkitty that seat belt thingy pokes me in the butt/hip too.
My right hip is up against the console and my left side hip touches the door so I have to lean right to actually shut the door or grab my hip fat and pull up and shut the door.
After all that I have to adjust my belly to get comfy. Its an ordeal LOLOL.


----------



## agouderia (Nov 30, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Its an ordeal LOLOL.



Totally second that feeling.

Even though I have no restrictions size-wise regarding getting in and out of the car, I find it a p-i-t-a.

Shuffeling myself in and out, buckling up the seatbelt, closing the door, inching out of a parking space - so annoying.

I like driving, especially longer distances, but inner city traffic, the frequent getting in and out of the car - uggh. That's why I tend to walk longer distances between stores/services - or do as many errands by bike as possible. 

So much easier - hop on and off - lock bike right in front of store, then move on just as quickly.


----------



## surfjer (Nov 15, 2018)

Tracii said:


> I love the feeling of having to stuff myself in my car.
> Getting out in front of people is a rush too because I literally have to squeeze my fat ass out between the steering wheel and the seat back.
> One thing I like is when I get in my SUV and try to get situated in the seat it rocks my entire SUV side to side.
> If people are looking its kind of exciting knowing they are going OMG that fat lady actually got in that SUV.


----------



## surfjer (Nov 15, 2018)

That is Hot so dont bee surprised if you see me watching !! Just an admirer. I also like having the biggest woman in the restaurant having dinner with me. To me you SSBBW’s are my Victoria Secret Models!


----------



## squeezablysoft (Nov 15, 2018)

When I was working full-time at my old college two summers ago, there was a fat man in a little car who arrived and parked right across from my dorm building every morning a few minutes before I had to head off to my work area. I could see him from my dorm room window or if I was in front of my building and I definitely enjoyed watching him struggle to be released from his poor little steel wheelie box, he always had to take a couple tries at getting up out of his seat and then squeeze his wide body thru the car door frame and all the while his little car would be rocking like crazy.


----------



## Tracii (Nov 17, 2018)

Well Surljer its good to know you smart guys appreciate a big girl.


----------



## surfjer (Nov 18, 2018)

I’m going to be car shopping soon. What cars/ SUV ‘s should I look at for roomy seating?


----------



## ChattyBecca (Jan 28, 2019)

Hate seatbelts...hate them! Gotta have them, but hate them.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 28, 2019)

1976 Plymouth Fury. Had that nice, wide bench seat that you could easily slide in an out of.


----------



## ChattyBecca (Jan 28, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> 1976 Plymouth Fury. Had that nice, wide bench seat that you could easily slide in an out of.


Bench seats are key!


----------



## wrenchboy (Jan 28, 2019)

Whenever my bbw wife and I go somewhere I will be the driver.

I always ask after I get into a parking space if she has enough room to get out.
Even if there is no close by object!

She will often ask for more room. And then exit the vehicle.

Just a part of our wacky humor.


----------



## Tracii (Jan 28, 2019)

Too cute


----------



## ChattyBecca (Jan 28, 2019)

Fantastic! That's great.


----------



## LifelongFA (Jan 28, 2019)

Tracii said:


> I love my SUV because its so handy and being 4 wheel drive I can go anywhere in it no matter the weather.
> I had an 09 Mustang I bought new and I loved it but it was possessed or made on a Friday at quitting time because it was always something messed up on it.



Lots of automotive folks in my family. They ALWAYS said, you hoped for the ones made from Tuesday through Thursday!


----------



## ChocolateBear (Feb 12, 2019)

I get in and out of a 2007 Hyundai Sonata, and while it's roomy, I have to admit that it's *occasionally* tricky for me to get in and out of.
I'm kinda tall and I have to push the seat down so I can fit into it. Granted, I'm smaller now than I was in past years, but it's SNUG


----------



## Volt01 (Apr 21, 2019)

a girl i used to date had trouble getting in and out of my car but she thought it was fun.


----------



## odd1out (May 8, 2019)

I had a ssbbw girlfriend some years ago. I always found it very pleasing when she was attempting to get in the passenger seat. She used to hold onto the roof and enter backwards at a slight angle, slowly lowering herself in and as her weight was taken by the front seat you could feel the cars suspension on her side sinking down.


----------



## Volt01 (May 8, 2019)

its very fun cuz i got a small beetle


----------



## JavaRedmountain8 (Jun 25, 2019)

We just got a wheelchair ramp for our truck for my powerchair which im almost 100 pounds past the weight limit and going to get ANOTHER one soon and getting into my hubby's truck is getting harder and the truck rocks when I get into it. My belly is to my knees when sitting and when it hangs it goes down to my middle of my calves in the truck! I think that im going to be sitting in the back seat soon because its a tight fit in the front.


----------



## ChattyBecca (Jul 11, 2019)

JavaRedmountain8 said:


> We just got a wheelchair ramp for our truck for my powerchair which im almost 100 pounds past the weight limit and going to get ANOTHER one soon and getting into my hubby's truck is getting harder and the truck rocks when I get into it. My belly is to my knees when sitting and when it hangs it goes down to my middle of my calves in the truck! I think that im going to be sitting in the back seat soon because its a tight fit in the front.


Definitely more room in the backseat usually...don't know much about trucks though...


----------



## Volt01 (Jul 11, 2019)

getting an old volkswagen van with wheekchair accessabillity for a friend, might come in handy later on if i ever meet that special someone...


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 11, 2019)

Volt01 said:


> getting an old volkswagen van with wheekchair accessabillity for a friend, might come in handy later on if i ever meet that special someone...


VW did factory (or at least factory-grade) wheelchair accessible vans back in the 1980s, if not earlier, so you'd have a classic van AND a vehicle capable and comfortable for that extra large 'special someone'


----------



## Volt01 (Jul 11, 2019)

fat hiker said:


> VW did factory (or at least factory-grade) wheelchair accessible vans back in the 1980s, if not earlier, so you'd have a classic van AND a vehicle capable and comfortable for that extra large 'special someone'


yeah but im talkin like 1975 lol


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 15, 2019)

Volt01 said:


> yeah but im talkin like 1975 lol


You mean like this '79?
http://www.2040-cars.com/Volkswagen...bus-handicapped-accessible-very-rare--377433/


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 15, 2019)

Volt01 said:


> yeah but im talkin like 1975 lol


Or this 1977?
http://veh-markets.com/cars/volkswagen-c/594500-1977-vw-bus-handicap-accessible.html

They are out there!


----------



## Volt01 (Jul 15, 2019)

fat hiker said:


> You mean like this '79?
> http://www.2040-cars.com/Volkswagen...bus-handicapped-accessible-very-rare--377433/


yeah, exactly like that but a 75, thats the year of my bug and the year they had the miami blue colour


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 15, 2019)

I've had these moments.


----------

